# [App] JenausCam - Free webcam to phone live surveillance app



## khjang (Feb 13, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Weekly

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Google play : [/background]*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jenaus.jenauscam*

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]JenausCam is the service in which you can see the webcam on the Android devices (smart phones, smart pads).[/background]

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Just install a simple program for webcam to your PC and install App, then you can enjoy watching webcam without the limitation of network such as 3G, WIFI.[/background]

[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]When you want see the pets playing at home from outside, when you go out leaving kids alone at home, when you want to check the state of house from your long term trip, confirm those using your JenausCam.[/background]

*Specific characteristics*
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]* Use smartphone to watch webcam video in real-time.[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]* You can watch the webcam video from multiple phones at the same time.[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]* You can save the current state using the snapshot feature.[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]* Recording function can do the recording on the PC, and it can be remote controlled.[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]* You can zoom in/out the images of the smart phone.[/background]

*Refer to How to Use the service (http://www.jenauscam.com website guide.)*
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]* Visit site jenauscam.com, and create an account.[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]* You can download PC programs and install the program from site jenauscam.com[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]* After you run the installed PC program, log in with a generated account at the site.[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]* Install the smart phone App(search at google-playstore with keyword 'jenauscam') .[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]* After running the android app(jenauscam), log in with an account generated at the site.[/background]
[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]* You can watch the video of the webcam.[/background]

screen shot :


----------

